# supplying locusts to spainish reptile keepers



## njcdec (Oct 4, 2008)

Hi
I breed and sell locusts,waxworms,silkworms via internet business and serve customers in spain i am at present based in the Uk but will be relocating to spain in the near future and wondered is there any free classifieds sites etc that i can advertize in to see if i can build up a good business supplying locusts in spain before i complete the move this way i will have a ready made business once move is completed.Postage to spain is cheaper than sending in UK to a UK address so i do not feel posting to spain until i move will affect sales as it is a internet business here in the UK and is doing very well so i want to test the water making it a business in spain (seems like no matter how hard up we are we all make sure our pets are well fed ).


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

But...
On another thread about postage you say
T_*hanks for the advice the size of my business will be really just so i have enough to live on with a bit extra for saving and it will only be myself and partner running it, i intend on breeding insects / inverts for reptile food such as locusts,waxworms,silkworms etc and praying mantis as pets.
Regard*_s

The more I read the more it sounds like a business, in fact it IS a business no matter how big it is and you will be required to set it up in the correct way, which basically means declaring earnings and getting licenses = shelling out some money. By sending stuff through the post you will be leaving a very obvious trail. 
I dunno, maybe I'm reading this wrong, but I hope you realise all of this.


----------



## JoCatalunya (Mar 16, 2011)

Whatever the size of your business you will have to pay 'Autonomo' even if it is internet based. Add to this the fact that in Spain such a business may require inspection by the appropriate authorities and you can bet your bottom dollar that the little sideline you have going on in the UK will cost you far more here than you could ever imagine. 
Also, where you live will be a deciding factor with regards whether or not you will get the licences you require to breed insects. 
So I am afraid it isn't as easy as just simply upping sticks and transferring your business over here.

But I wish you luck all the same, however, please do not come to live near me. I hate insects etc with a passion.


----------



## njcdec (Oct 4, 2008)

Pesky Wesky said:


> But...
> On another thread about postage you say
> T_*hanks for the advice the size of my business will be really just so i have enough to live on with a bit extra for saving and it will only be myself and partner running it, i intend on breeding insects / inverts for reptile food such as locusts,waxworms,silkworms etc and praying mantis as pets.
> Regard*_s
> ...


It is and will be a business in spain so i realize i need to register , pay taxes etc but i do not intend on making it a massive business i will keep it at a size that myself and partner can run without running ourselves ragged but earning enough to live on thats why i am posting these questions so i can get an idea of what will be involved in the set up 
Regards


----------



## njcdec (Oct 4, 2008)

JoCatalunya said:


> Whatever the size of your business you will have to pay 'Autonomo' even if it is internet based. Add to this the fact that in Spain such a business may require inspection by the appropriate authorities and you can bet your bottom dollar that the little sideline you have going on in the UK will cost you far more here than you could ever imagine.
> Also, where you live will be a deciding factor with regards whether or not you will get the licences you require to breed insects.
> So I am afraid it isn't as easy as just simply upping sticks and transferring your business over here.
> 
> But I wish you luck all the same, however, please do not come to live near me. I hate insects etc with a passion.


Ok i wont be your neighbour then lol,, i realize its not just a case off upping sticks and transfering business over there thats basically what i am trying to find out as to if its possible or do i think of a different business/ work in spain


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

njcdec said:


> It is and will be a business in spain so i realize i need to register , pay taxes etc but i do not intend on making it a massive business i will keep it at a size that myself and partner can run without running ourselves ragged but earning enough to live on thats why i am posting these questions so i can get an idea of what will be involved in the set up
> Regards


Totally understand that you want a manageable business and not a take over the world thing. Did you hear anything back from the Spanish customs that you said you had got in contact with on a previous thread?
I posted (a year ago or so) several things with links about doing business in Spain. They were in a sticky that's been removed and I can't find them now. Any Mods out there who can find them?
In the meantime here's smth that looks useful
Starting a Business in Spain - Doing Business - World Bank Group


----------



## JoCatalunya (Mar 16, 2011)

njcdec said:


> Ok i wont be your neighbour then lol,, i realize its not just a case off upping sticks and transfering business over there thats basically what i am trying to find out as to if its possible or do i think of a different business/ work in spain


Glad to hear, I had a Preying Mantis in my fly free area this morning, poor thing was looking rather hungry so I gently caught it up and put it outside. However, I am not so kind to Scorpions, Spiders and anything that comes into my house. 
Death to them all is what I say.
As far as business opportunities go, well, that is a 64,000 dollar question. What will work in this crisis ridden time. 

If you have a business that pays enough to keep you in the UK then maybe you could transfer it, however, as you so rightly are doing you have to do your research. 
Where you do that research is alas something I am not privy too, as I have never looked into this kind of business. However, perhaps you could search through this site for the other thread posted by someone about a similar topic and get some info from that.


----------



## njcdec (Oct 4, 2008)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Totally understand that you want a manageable business and not a take over the world thing. Did you hear anything back from the Spanish customs that you said you had got in contact with on a previous thread?
> I posted (a year ago or so) several things with links about doing business in Spain. They were in a sticky that's been removed and I can't find them now. Any Mods out there who can find them?
> In the meantime here's smth that looks useful
> Starting a Business in Spain - Doing Business - World Bank Group


Not heard back yet and will probably have to chase them up i will look at link you given in a while thanks


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Totally understand that you want a manageable business and not a take over the world thing. Did you hear anything back from the Spanish customs that you said you had got in contact with on a previous thread?
> I posted (a year ago or so) several things with links about doing business in Spain. They were in a sticky that's been removed and I can't find them now. Any Mods out there who can find them?
> In the meantime here's smth that looks useful
> Starting a Business in Spain - Doing Business - World Bank Group


can you remember what the thread was called?

or more or less?


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

xabiachica said:


> can you remember what the thread was called?
> 
> or more or less?


I think it was in the useful links sticky


----------

